# Panerai Wannabe gonnabe



## jk103 (Jan 2, 2007)

I have read many posts about this brand and its resale value being extremely low here and other forums. But I have also read about former panerai employees leaving to join Anonimo. Could brand recognition and value be on the verge of exploding?


----------



## Stark (Feb 9, 2006)

jk103 said:


> I have read many posts about this brand and its resale value being extremely low here and other forums. But I have also read about former panerai employees leaving to join Anonimo. Could brand recognition and value be on the verge of exploding?


Maybe, but I don't believe so. If one were to compare Anonimo and Panerai, the Quality of Panerai's cases, straps and the Decoration of the movements vs Anonimo's? Anonimo falls short on all fronts. Panerai, with the P2002 in-house movement, are on their way to being their own "Manifattura". But it's easy to forget that Pre-Vendome watches were, well, kinda like Anonimo's in overall qualtiy. At least the two I have seen. But with the influx of Dollars ( Richemont) and the move to Switzerland, Up is the direction they continue to go. Granted, used models have decreased, slightly, in price, but not much. It is a Fine Example of a Swiss made Watch.

To me? Anonimo's are certainly more of a "Tool" watch. Different, as well they should be. Constantly improving but they are a Small Company and produce a Limited amount of product. If you happened to see the PICS of their workshops that were recently posted? That explained it all. Small and Personal Work-Shop Environment. No long lines of CNC machines, Case Presses, Computers, etc, etc... I like it that way. Cratfmanship in the Old World Florentine Tradition. But who knows what the future holds...Perhaps a Famous Hollywood Actor will strap a Militare on and away we go......

Just a thought...


----------



## Watchmeister (Feb 10, 2006)

I disagree! I have had both, and in my opinion, the quality, fit and finish, and feel of Anonimo watches is above that of Panerai, not too mention the servicing. :gold I still have my Anonimo, but not my Panerai. :-!


----------



## martinpulli (May 24, 2006)

I think the two companies are really polaric in their current appraoch.
Panerai seems to really focus on the strong marketing. While their newer models are in Panerai cases with newer calibre that follow complication cycles of sister brands. The Panerai is no longer a "working" watch as a diver but a fashion case with increasingly Haute complication (at the higher end). The Ferarri watches area also quite interesting and new, I like them very much.

At the lower end of Penerai, there is really no comparing to an Anonimo, period. The casework from Anonimo quicky eclipses that of the more cookie cutter type from Panerai. However, if you want the Panerai recognition you must buy Panerai.


----------



## Stark (Feb 9, 2006)

OK. But I have to say that after spending an hour with two friends, one with a new Ferrari GMT the other with a 104, and closely studying the watches I cannot see how one can state or suggest an Anonimo Case is "Better" or the equivalent in finish? Perhaps the Polluce is, as I have not seen one in person yet, but the Militare and Millmetri are "Close" but "No Cigar".....Cookie Cutter? Don't get me wrong, I do not even own a Panerai, but I do frequenly stop by the local A.D. to see what they have and their Cases - all of them - have a more refined Finish, if I may say, then any Anonimo I have seen to date. Panerai spends more time on the case Finish and it shows. Of course that is simply "My" obsevation. In the end Panerai is a Very Nice Swiss made watch - with an Italian Heritage....

Good topic and nice conversation. I would suggest that the tone of this conversation would be very different in Nature if this were on a Panerai Forum. It's nice here.

Thanks,
Ron


----------



## seanuk (Feb 11, 2006)

*dont ba a wanna be*

i remember a similar thread to this surfacing nearly every year...
the replies and opinions on the comparison are still strong..
abeit the panerai side is giving more "time to the anonimo brand" than slamming them as a wanna be.
in the uk the panerai is as if not more expensive as a rolex.
for that you do expect to get more than a watch.
a comparison between a new panerai , with its new movement and a new submariner with its improved movement and its "blue movement spring" would be a good topic as there is more in common ie brand identity quality control etc.
if i want a watch like that i would get one but that leads to everything else that entails...

i personally would not compare anonimo with panerai
regards the size of the company ie loads of cnc lathes etc
i say one thing breguet did some fine work from a farm shed.. lol
size is not everything
just my 2 cents

my favorite in my sights is the baume & mercier xxl... mmm  dig that kevlar dial


----------



## jk103 (Jan 2, 2007)

Stark said:


> Maybe, but I don't believe so. If one were to compare Anonimo and Panerai, the Quality of Panerai's cases, straps and the Decoration of the movements vs Anonimo's? Anonimo falls short on all fronts. Panerai, with the P2002 in-house movement, are on their way to being their own "Manifattura". But it's easy to forget that Pre-Vendome watches were, well, kinda like Anonimo's in overall qualtiy. At least the two I have seen. But with the influx of Dollars ( Richemont) and the move to Switzerland, Up is the direction they continue to go. Granted, used models have decreased, slightly, in price, but not much. It is a Fine Example of a Swiss made Watch.
> 
> To me? Anonimo's are certainly more of a "Tool" watch. Different, as well they should be. Constantly improving but they are a Small Company and produce a Limited amount of product. If you happened to see the PICS of their workshops that were recently posted? That explained it all. Small and Personal Work-Shop Environment. No long lines of CNC machines, Case Presses, Computers, etc, etc... I like it that way. Cratfmanship in the Old World Florentine Tradition. But who knows what the future holds...Perhaps a Famous Hollywood Actor will strap a Militare on and away we go......
> 
> Just a thought...


Actually its good to know of the difference in quality although I was trying to get a better understanding of the company and what the future may have for them. I think the best company to compare it to is Panerai. They both share similiar traits: in case design, company size, Italian heritage, hand made, considered reasonable tool watch. Now that Panerai is moving up and out and with defections of employees to Anonimo could it be long before it replaces and becomes the next Panerai?


----------



## jk103 (Jan 2, 2007)

To All,
This wasn't meant to be a Panerai vs Anonimo thread. It just seems that Anonimo is where Panerai once was and shares similiar traits and thats where the comparison lies. Given employess who helped build a company on the rise leaving to go back to a lesser recognized brand who knows what could happen.


----------

